# Order Sweet Protection



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

From a practical standpoint, what does $350 buy you that $150 doesn't? Particularly when one good impact means time to go shopping again.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

So whats the difference in you posting this ad versus a company directly posting it? Because I'm pretty sure if a company posted this they'd get ripped a new one.

And these helmets are neither the best looking or best performing helmet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jibfreak said:


> So whats the difference in you posting this ad versus a company directly posting it? Because I'm pretty sure if a company posted this they'd get ripped a new one.
> 
> And these helmets are neither the best looking or best performing helmet.


The difference is that he's an active contributing member with a lot of posts, and as far as we know not personally profiting from the sales of this product. This is more in the nature of a PSA or a review, which members do quite often.

I'm a bit concerned about people jumping down other people's throats lately about what they're posting. That can tend to have a chilling effect on the membership, where people hesitate to post something lest they get flamed. Let the mods and admins make those decisions. Report the post if you think it's spam.

OTOH, when it's an obvious spammer, it's open season.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> So whats the difference in you posting this ad versus a company directly posting it? Because I'm pretty sure if a company posted this they'd get ripped a new one.
> 
> And these helmets are neither the best looking or best performing helmet.


Douche,

The difference is im trying to provide people with information which will help them increase the style, class and taste. Make them better. 

See, if we are at the same party (which would never happen, unless I was at some kind of fund raiser for what ever retard issue you have) you would be wearing diesel jeans, square toed kenneth cole shoes and a striped american eagle button up with a piece of cheese hanging from your lip. Id be the guy wearing grey wool pants from Zegna, shoes from salvatore ferragamo, a Tom Ford V-neck, a Vacheron and Constatin Overseas watch with a professional salsa dancer on my arm.

What im doing is a service. Opening people up to something better then what they currently have, and would most likely never normally have a chance to find. 

Does that make sense our should I paint another picture?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> From a practical standpoint, what does $350 buy you that $150 doesn't? Particularly when one good impact means time to go shopping again.


From a practical standpoint? ugh.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> Douche,
> 
> The difference is im trying to provide people with information which will help them increase the style, class and taste. Make them better.
> 
> ...


well, i think we figured out who the real douche is.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Sassycaia has the cash and knows what wants. I would like him to buy a small ski resort and fly us poor folk down for weekends.:laugh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Sassycaia has the cash and knows what wants. I would like him to buy a small ski resort and fly us poor folk down for weekends.:laugh:


Sassycaia - brilliant misspelling


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> From a practical standpoint? ugh.


I ask a legit question and that's your response? So, basically, you're a cunt. That's cool, whatever. Funny how you think "it makes you better" just because it costs more. Hopefully you treat the people who's sweat made you your money with at least an ounce more respect.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

MIPS tech is the best you can get in helmet protection right now. The POC Fornix looks good at $200:

Fornix Backcountry MIPS - POC Sports


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> MIPS tech is the best you can get in helmet protection right now. The POC Fornix looks good at $200:
> 
> Fornix Backcountry MIPS - POC Sports


Best? No thats not the best.

this one is the best, but is about $1000

Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection

"Designed and engineered with heart, talent and attitude in Norway, hand crafted and honed with passion and pride by the best and most dedicated technicians in Italy. The helmet is baked to perfection in an autoclave, using the same technique used making Formula-1 cars. Highly skilled Italian race technicians compose a mix of pre-preg carbon and thermoplastic fibers in a specified pattern to achieve a shell with finely tuned performance properties. The state of the art protection technology used includes Sweet Protection´s very own AUTOCLAVED Carbon Fiber Hybrid Shell, Impact Shields, and MIPS; the patented Multidirectional Impact Protection System. Additional features include machined Titanium vent fittings, a stitched leather goggle retainer and an Alcantara® Liner. Delivered in a wooden crate. Rooster Corsa Collectors Edition - Un grado più alto - a step above the rest."


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

No I wasn't comparing brands or models - just saying that in terms of helmet tech in general MIPS is considered best.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

NO guys. This is the best helmet on the market!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, this went south really fast.

Sassicaia, you were in the right. You could have taken the high road, instead you threadjacked _your own thread_ to make a douchy response. Jeez. What was this thread about again?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Well, this went south really fast.
> 
> Sassicaia, you were in the right. You could have taken the high road, instead you threadjacked _your own thread_ to make a douchy response. Jeez. What was this thread about again?


I think its about how Donutz should be wearing Versace tights on the slopes.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Well, this went south really fast.
> 
> Sassicaia, you were in the right. You could have taken the high road, instead you threadjacked _your own thread_ to make a douchy response. Jeez. What was this thread about again?


South fast? This was the most interested thread going on this forum. 

The thread was about how awesome I am.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I ask a legit question and that's your response? So, basically, you're a cunt. That's cool, whatever. Funny how you think "it makes you better" just because it costs more. Hopefully you treat the people who's sweat made you your money with at least an ounce more respect.


It doesnt make you better because it costs more, it makes you better because it is better. Better often costs more, but that wasnt my point. Your question was simply so blatantly obvious it didn't need to be asked. 

Its like asking "from a practical standpoint if I can buy a watch that tells the time for $10 bucks, why would I spend $1000, 10,000 or $100,000 on a watch if in the end all it does is tell the time?" or "If I can buy a toyota yaris for $5,000 that goes from A-B why on earth would I buy a Porsche?" Why buy a nice bottle of wine, if I can get drunk of the cheap shit? My response of "ugh" was completely appropriate. 

To me nothing would make life more boring then basing my decisions on only whats practical. 

Again you asked the question so I gave what I felt was the most appropriate answer. How you ended up with the fact that a.) people made money for me or b.) i dont treat them with respect is amazing, although ill admit, funny.


You are right about one thing thou: I tend to lean towards being a cunt.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> South fast? This was the most interested thread going on this forum.


Without a doubt!
Posters, please continue!!:thumbsup:

Since I'm here, can you guys recommend a board for me?.:laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I think its about how Donutz should be wearing Versace tights on the slopes.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> It doesnt make you better because it costs more, it makes you better because it is better. Better often costs more, but that wasnt my point.


I do agree with this point in general. More expensive may not ALWAYS be better, but that's the way to bet. There are some things where I'll buy the "no-name" brand because I just don't get anything more out of the name brand, but that's in the minority. 

You'll only buy the "Western Family" ketchup once... :blink:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> *It doesnt make you better because it costs more, it makes you better because it is better.*
> You are right about one thing thou: I tend to lean towards being a cunt.


Wow. Nope you're a tard as well. Better gear does not make you better. How does a more expensive helmet make you a better rider? Owning a Porsche sure as fuck doesn't make you a better driver. Although it's pretty easy to quantify what makes it a better car. I have no beef with people buying nice things that they can afford, I asked HOW it was better.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha alright don't get your Gucci g-string all tied in a knot because I called you out on your wack helmet! I'll buy one ok!


... Can I come to your party then? Pretty please?


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Donutz said:


> The difference is that he's an active contributing member with a lot of posts, and as far as we know not personally profiting from the sales of this product. This is more in the nature of a PSA or a review, which members do quite often.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about people jumping down other people's throats lately about what they're posting. That can tend to have a chilling effect on the membership, where people hesitate to post something lest they get flamed. Let the mods and admins make those decisions. Report the post if you think it's spam.
> 
> OTOH, when it's an obvious spammer, it's open season.


How was that jumping down his throat?

And I'm pretty sure the title of this thread is "Order Sweet Protection". What do you think the agenda is here? Oh... maybe to get someone to order a product!

What did he TELL us about the product? Not a damn thing, and he acts like a smug prick when someone asks what justifies the retarded price tag on this thing.

Smells like spam to me. Angry spam at that :dunno:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Am I the only who finds it ironic that Sassycaia (brilliant ARSENALFAN!) misspells or otherwise mangles a bunch of the brand names that he professes such love for?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that reminds me: lego lord of the rings, anyone?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/us/12dogs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> MIPS tech is the best you can get in helmet protection right now. The POC Fornix looks good at $200:
> 
> Fornix Backcountry MIPS - POC Sports


Aren't some companies now making some of helmets to not be "throwaways" after one big hit. Seems I read in Outdoor magazine that POC had one that was not a throwaway, but after visiting their site. I can't tell if it is the Fornix or not.
Personally I would love to shell out the extra cash for additional protection and not have to replace every season because I smacked my melon. Cheaper in the long run also.

Anyone know???

Krug


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Donutz said:


> The difference is that he's an active contributing member with a lot of posts, and as far as we know not personally profiting from the sales of this product. This is more in the nature of a PSA or a review, which members do quite often.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about people jumping down other people's throats lately about what they're posting. That can tend to have a chilling effect on the membership, where people hesitate to post something lest they get flamed. Let the mods and admins make those decisions. Report the post if you think it's spam.
> 
> OTOH, when it's an obvious spammer, it's open season.


I may not have the post count to be taken seriously here, but hopefully I will be.

The only intelligent thing on this thread is what I quoted from Donutz. I know everyone here likes to flame and participate in your common douchebaggery, but do you fools ever think about the bigger picture?
It's crazy to think that the membership numbers of this website do not suffer from all of the idiotic rants that people troll on here, outsiders definitely monitor these threads by the numbers with the thought in their subconscious if they desire to join or not, and when they see useless arguments like what this thread has turned into, it definitely turns people off.
This is supposed to be a friendly community where those who have a common love for snowboarding can communicate with each other for the betterment of this sport as a whole. And I hope as I'm sure a few others do as well, the flaming level will soon subside and we can all enjoy the sport for what it is, not what people post :yahoo:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> How was that jumping down his throat?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the title of this thread is "Order Sweet Protection". What do you think the agenda is here? Oh... maybe to get someone to order a product!
> 
> ...


Not angry , I just know better and its pisses people off. Is what it is.

That said I could have titled the thread with "how too.." for simpletons like you that would actually confuse my thread with spam. If you had done an ounce of fucking research you would know that Sweat protection is a brand simply not available in north america. Its purely a euro brand. Further there have people people in the past on this forum who have asked how to buy this brand with literally no information (use the search function if you care as its not my fucking responsibility to bring you up to speed). 

I bought a helmet last year and wrote a review with pictures pointing out how great the product was, but how hard it was to get my hands on it. I found out some updated information so decided to post a thread about it.

I'm not about to start my thread with a disclaimer to people like you who simply arnt informed, dont use the search function before bitching or simply are as dumb as you are stupid.

Should i have started my thread with a long history, links to past threads of people interested in this brand, my personal review etc etc to appease simpletons like you? lol

Please sir, step back and fuck you own face.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Without a doubt!
> Posters, please continue!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Since I'm here, can you guys recommend a board for me?.:laugh:


Sure!

Nidecker Snowboards - Snowboards - Ultralight


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Krug said:


> Aren't some companies now making some of helmets to not be "throwaways" after one big hit. Seems I read in Outdoor magazine that POC had one that was not a throwaway, but after visiting their site. I can't tell if it is the Fornix or not.
> Personally I would love to shell out the extra cash for additional protection and not have to replace every season because I smacked my melon. Cheaper in the long run also.
> 
> Anyone know???
> ...


Companies can market somethine like that all they want. To me as long as there is any question im replacing my helmet any time i have to question if its still functional or not. Considering what value my head provides me in life id choose to give protecting it the benefit of the doubt. Buy the best available, and replace it when its possible that it isnt performing. 

Valid question thou...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> I may not have the post count to be taken seriously here, but hopefully I will be.
> 
> The only intelligent thing on this thread is what I quoted from Donutz. I know everyone here likes to flame and participate in your common douchebaggery, but do you fools ever think about the bigger picture?
> It's crazy to think that the membership numbers of this website do not suffer from all of the idiotic rants that people troll on here, outsiders definitely monitor these threads by the numbers with the thought in their subconscious if they desire to join or not, and when they see useless arguments like what this thread has turned into, it definitely turns people off.
> This is supposed to be a friendly community where those who have a common love for snowboarding can communicate with each other for the betterment of this sport as a whole. And I hope as I'm sure a few others do as well, the flaming level will soon subside and we can all enjoy the sport for what it is, not what people post :yahoo:


The bigger picture on this forum like any other is information and entertainment. As i said prior Ill bet the vast majority of people reading this thread are more entertained then anything else. Granted I did post exception information to start, our debates have kept it much more interesting then initially anticipated. 

Sure, vaginized versions of men like yourself may shy away from this forum as a result, but the vast majority can enter heated debate and be honest, or at the very least be entertained. Personally i dont care what people say about me. Agree or disagree as long as the discussion stays fascinating. 


All that said...if the mods feel I have no place here by all means ban me and my IP.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nothing fascinating about a vapid whore.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Vaginized versions of men like myself... interesting thought based on my argument which was purely ethical and not directed at anyone. You my kind sir, are a blessing to this community. Let us all hail the mighty Ferragamo king. Amen.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think everyone in this thread should chill. Sass - perhaps a little defensive towards The Deacon's initial question, which is legit. Jibfreak - I don't think sass was out to spam anyone, his post was informative on a product that is high end and one he already posted about last year and looks useful for anyone with that kind of cash to spend.

Personally, I think my post on MIPS could have taken the thread in an even more useful direction...i.e. what should we be looking out for when buying a new helmet. Does MIPS work, is it worth the cash outlay and if so, what are the options for those wanting to buy into it, from the low end through to the high end.

There - that wasn't so difficult...can't we all just get along etc etc etc.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

DIESEL said:


> I may not have the post count to be taken seriously here, but hopefully I will be.
> 
> The only intelligent thing on this thread is what I quoted from Donutz. I know everyone here likes to flame and participate in your common douchebaggery, but do you fools ever think about the bigger picture?
> It's crazy to think that the membership numbers of this website do not suffer from all of the idiotic rants that people troll on here, outsiders definitely monitor these threads by the numbers with the thought in their subconscious if they desire to join or not, and when they see useless arguments like what this thread has turned into, it definitely turns people off.
> This is supposed to be a friendly community where those who have a common love for snowboarding can communicate with each other for the betterment of this sport as a whole. And I hope as I'm sure a few others do as well, the flaming level will soon subside and we can all enjoy the sport for what it is, not what people post :yahoo:



+100 I like your perspective


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Krug said:


> Aren't some companies now making some of helmets to not be "throwaways" after one big hit. Seems I read in Outdoor magazine that POC had one that was not a throwaway, but after visiting their site. I can't tell if it is the Fornix or not.
> Personally I would love to shell out the extra cash for additional protection and not have to replace every season because I smacked my melon. Cheaper in the long run also.
> 
> Anyone know???
> ...


POC does make at least one multi-impact helmet, but it's not the Fornix.

I bought the Fornix MIPS this season and rode with it for the first time yesterday.
I'm fortunate that it fits my head shape because I know several people who like the quality of POC products, but the helmets don't fit their head shapes.

Quite happy with the Fornix btw.
I got it on sale for $160.

I will definitely give the style points to the Sweet Protection helmets however.
But to me, the increment in price is rather steep.
I"ll revisit the Sweet products when I need a new helmet.


Edit:
Did some investigating on the POC website.
Looks like the "Skull Light" helmet is designed to be multi-impact.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> POC does make at least one multi-impact helmet, but it's not the Fornix.
> 
> I bought the Fornix MIPS this season and rode with it for the first time yesterday.
> I'm fortunate that it fits my head shape because I know several people who like the quality of POC products, but the helmets don't fit their head shapes.
> ...


Grey Dragon,

Thanks for the info...this is what I was looking for. Seems at least once a season I try a trick or two and smack my head pretty good. Just got a Smith Variant last year and should prolly replace it. I really like the Sweet Protection Terje model in carbon, but was unable to find anyone stateside that sold it...I only searched for about 10 mins though.
The POCs I find are really cool as well and as you mentioned, fit can be a challenge. To me they seem to run on the smaller side despite the sizing.

Krug


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Giro is also introducing a multi impact helmet this year called the combyn but it does not include MIPS tech.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> South fast? This was the most interested thread going on this forum.
> 
> The thread was about how awesome I am.


I for one am disappointed, sassicaia you're off your game. Usually you have the the class war whipped to good froth by October. Come on man it's almost January. Gotta smoke out all those burton mystery haters. :laugh:

I need to hear more of those stories of the poor little rich kids who can't handle their high end boards and are too stupid to know it. Sassicaia is the man to bait the traps.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I for one am disappointed, sassicaia you're off your game. Usually you have the the class war whipped to good froth by October. Come on man it's almost January. Gotta smoke out all those burton mystery haters. :laugh:
> 
> I need to hear more of those stories of the poor little rich kids who can't handle their high end boards and are too stupid to know it. Sassicaia is the man to bait the traps.


All things considered in the end I didnt like my mystery, at least not for the style of ridding i ended up preferring. 

Unfortunately snowboarding has been on the total back burner on the account of NO FUCKING SNOW in my neck of the woods. Im heading to whistler next week with mind frame its totally possible ill end up drinking in a hot tub all day rather then boarding unless there is a major shift in the weather pattern.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> *Unfortunately snowboarding has been on the total back burner on the account of NO FUCKING SNOW in my neck of the woods*.


I think this type of pent-up frustration might have something to do with the hostility, and annoyance and general intolerance exhibited by the forum in general lately. Fortunately, I've been lucky enough to get out a few times here in Michigan, but we too are still waiting here for the real season to begin.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well... That went really well... Haha

On the topic of the original post though, i have to agree about SWEET, they are one of the best helmets available (in my opinion) and i have been using them for 4 years now.

My current crash hat is the Grimnir Mips

Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection

Apart from being extremely comfortable, extremely lightweight, and made from carbon, it takes some serious bashing...

To be fair, a helmet for this type of sport is rarely for what you think it is, and dropping it, banging it etc is not going to make so much of a difference as it would with a motorbike helmet with is designed for different circumstances entirely...

I will wear a helmet for about 3 years typically, with over 100 days per year, and i change when it no longer fits comfortably due to compressions in the foam support and for no other reason...

What i will say though, is that a helmet may well save you from banging your head on a fall, but as ALL studies show that it will not stop injury or concussion, i think you all look at helmets the wrong way... A helmet is, simply for when you hit something solid that may have protruding edges, like a tree, or you fall and someone hits you with skis or snowboard, that is where it is LIFE SAVING, everything else, while helpful is not essential...



Oh and for me it is easy to get Sweet, i am only a 2 hour drive from there head office here in Norway... Hehe


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^That's the point about MIPS tech - it is there to absorb and limit the amount of rotational force on the brain after an impact. It is there to reduce concussions and brain damage. That's why I look for it in a helmet such as the Sweet or Poc or high end models in other brands, such as Anon.

MIPS is a swedish company. Here's some good info on how it works from Scott bikes who make excellent cycling helmets with MIPS tech.

To The Point: MIPS - Pinkbike

If you are in the market for a new helmet, do yourself a favor and look for one with MIPS tech.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I understand that, but a helmet i primarily designed for impact and it is only impacts with such things as skis that will kill you...

I understand the MIPS technology which is why i went for MIPS. That little bit extra, but then i also have a SHOCKBOX as well.

https://www.theshockbox.com

Because i want to know how hard it was should i fall... Just in case... 

But sweet is definitely one of if not the best made helmets there is, that is for sure...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> Well... That went really well... Haha
> 
> On the topic of the original post though, i have to agree about SWEET, they are one of the best helmets available (in my opinion) and i have been using them for 4 years now.
> 
> ...


That lid looks fucking awesome. Nice choice. The current version I have (Rooster) doesnt have MIPS. I think im going to throw it in the trash and buy a new one this year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> That lid looks fucking awesome. Nice choice. *The current version I have (Rooster) doesnt have MIPS*. I think im going to throw it in the trash and buy a new one this year.


----------



## gnrendeiro (Jul 28, 2017)

Does any of you guys knows if the Grimnir is going to be replaced? It is no longer advertised on their website (with the exception of the swiss version, I think) and I don't think they currently have any other helmet that serves the same purpose as the Grimnir.


----------

